# G10 impact, flex and accuracy testing using 1/4" thick piece



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Just how tough is G10?
Well I had several requests to show just how tough and resilient G10 is and to explain a little about it as a material for slingshot making... so I made a video. In the video I use a 1/4" thick core piece instead of the full 3/4" thick material that most of my G10 slingshots are made from... I think it clearly shows that even a thin piece is pretty good stuff!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Enjoyed watching this, Bill. That's some very strong material. Must be hard on the tools, huh?


----------



## JeffsTackleBox (Apr 10, 2011)

The material is tough for sure. However the skill of the shooter is awesome. All I have to do when I think my shooting is getitng pretty good is watch one of Bill's videos to feel humble. Wow can he shoot !


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Very cool Bill ! I still can't believe I have one. Not just a plain one either. It is super cool.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

just how much is g10? in dollars, that is.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent video confirming what I already knew,I actually prefer G10 over wood any day









@bj000 I can't tell you how much G10 costs but I can tell you to make sure your tools are up to the job, if your thinking of making a slingshot out of the stuff...that's all


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Man thats though stuff


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks alot for the vid Bill, i really enjoyed watching







.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Bill you are a Master Shooter and a Master Craftsman with that G-10 that is tougher than Nail. Great Demonstration of the ultimate in durability.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That was a great video Bill!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I'm going to give you the absolute straight scoop as to how much this stuff costs, wholesale.... I know in the past Snody and some others have said it costs $50 per slingshot just for the materials... but the cost is actually about $20-$25 including consumables.
Of course the smallest mistake and you're stuck with a worthless piece... so you have to be very careful.

The expensive part of the whole process is the learning HOW to work with it, and of course the initial tools. You must use carbide and diamond tipped tools or you're just wasting your time. Plus the material is hazardous to work with... if you breathe the dust it can make you very ill, and if you don't wash it off your skin pretty quickly after it gets on you... then you'll be in a world of irritation pretty quick as well.

But all said and done, it makes a tremendous slingshot that is capable of retaining all the detail you'd like in a very thin profile without sacrificing strength... as it's many times stronger than the strongest of woods.

My first choice in making a pocket predator style slingshot is G10 followed closely with aluminum and micarta. The ultimate choice would probably be titanium... but seriously have you SEEN the price of that stuff?!? Plus can you even imagine the machining that would need to be done to get the roundoffs and intricate shapes I like? Certainly way above the common consumer market!


----------



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist (Jun 11, 2011)

I knew that G10 would be great for slingshots its super tough and you can tell how tough it is on your knife scales! A piece not even .25 in thick is hard to flex!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great video Bill....


----------

